# "Grimm" gets full season, new day and time



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to Deadline Hollywood:


> Following a 2-script pickup last week, NBC has given new drama series Grimm a full-season pickup with a Back 9 order. The move comes after the rookie posted a 1.6 adult 18-49 rating this past Friday, even with the previous week to stop the show's post-premiere slide. Additionally, NBC, which opted to keep Grimm in its original low-trafficked Friday 9 PM slot on the recently released midseason schedule, is giving the fairytale procedural a tryout in the Thursday 10 PM slot. A new Grimm episode will air on Thursday Dec. 8, followed by another original in the series' regular Friday 9 PM berth the following night....


Well, maybe it's just a one Thursday trial.

But I think it has a chance to pick up some ratings against "Private Practice" and "The Mentalist."


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Running on SyFy tonight for some reason.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away Fridays used to be a big night for tv. X-Files, Dallas, Full House, 20/20, Golden Girls, Dukes of Hazard and many more used to be top 20 shows on that night. 

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away Fridays used to be a big night for tv. X-Files, Dallas, Full House, 20/20, Golden Girls, Dukes of Hazard and many more used to be top 20 shows on that night.
> 
> Where'd everybody go?


And when I was just a little feller, we looked forward to Fridays because we'd get to sit up later (not a school night) and my mother would make a pizza from a Chef Boyardee pizza kit. And the big show we all wanted to watch? The Brady Bunch!


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Chef Boyardee pizzas - man does that bring back fond memories...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Friday at 10 PM was a death nail for _Star Trek_


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Miami Vice did well on Friday Night.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So they want to go up against _Fringe_ & _Supernatural_.

I swear, the group at NBC scheduling are experts on how to kill potential good shows.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> So they want to go up against _Fringe_ & _Supernatural_.
> 
> I swear, the group at NBC scheduling are experts on how to kill potential good shows.


Fringe is on at 9 on Fridays so Grimm is already competing with it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> So they want to go up against _Fringe_ & _Supernatural_.
> 
> I swear, the group at NBC scheduling are experts on how to kill potential good shows.


Going up against two shows that seemingly appeal to such similar audiences will stop most DVR users from recording all of them, you're right.

NBC needs some house cleaning. Then they need to hire me


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Going up against two shows that seemingly appeal to such similar audiences will stop most DVR users from recording all of them, you're right.
> 
> NBC needs some house cleaning. Then they need to hire me


You're right. I thinking it was on at 8, but that's Gifted.


----------

